# Can't remember the name of that putty



## Capt Quirk (Dec 26, 2016)

I remember seeing a kind of putty used by woodworkers. It could be either formed to replace damaged woodwork details, or used to make a mold of woodwork details, like medallions. I need to make a replacement grip for a pistol.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 26, 2016)

Dang man where you been?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 26, 2016)

Durhams water putty.................


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 26, 2016)

Dries fast.............


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 26, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Dang man where you been?



I got locked out for a long time, when I lost my password. Finally got bored enough to get it reset. And thanks for the name of that putty. How tough is it when it dries?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

It is very hard but yellow'ish in color.  I've painted it but never tried to dye it.

Not sure about replacing a pistol grip with it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is very hard but yellow'ish in color.  I've painted it but never tried to dye it.
> 
> Not sure about replacing a pistol grip with it.


The original grip is a hard rubber, and one side is missing. So, I would make a mold of the one, and I'm not sure what material to use to make the grip. I was just curious as to the actual qualities of the water putty.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 27, 2016)

Don't know what gun you have but Numrich Arms carries lots of replacement parts like grips ... may be worth a look ...

https://www.gunpartscorp.com


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a 1927 German made Liliput 25 cal. Not a very common pistol.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 28, 2016)

> Not a very common pistol.



Not at all ....   about as common as hen's teeth !!

Somebody with a 3 D printer could probably "print" one up ... or at least close enough that you could work with it .... but you'd need a way of 3-D scanning or using photos to make a 3-D photo for the printer .... 

I suppose the Left/right may come into play somehow ....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 28, 2016)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Not at all ....   about as common as hen's teeth !!
> 
> Somebody with a 3 D printer could probably "print" one up ... or at least close enough that you could work with it .... but you'd need a way of 3-D scanning or using photos to make a 3-D photo for the printer ....
> 
> I suppose the Left/right may come into play somehow ....


It would be way easier to make a mold of the existing side, and pour it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 28, 2016)

Automotive Bondo makes a fine /cheap mold! Use 2part epoxy resin for the repo grip. Don't forget the release!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 29, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> Automotive Bondo makes a fine /cheap mold! Use 2part epoxy resin for the repo grip. Don't forget the release!



This or go to a serious hobby shop (trains/planes kind). They have all kind of options to set you up for molding a replacement handle plus ways to color it to match. Just remember that making a mold of the "left" side will just give you another "left" side not a "right" side.
Personally, I'd just make a set of customs from some high quality wood like cocabola, desert ironwood, etc. and forget trying to make/mold the replacement. 
You will not change the value of the pistol with the molded one but can with a set of custom grips if done well. Just be sure to save the original grip(s).
That is a pretty simple handle scale design and would be very easy to replicate in good wood (except for the logo).


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 29, 2016)

Get yourself a piece of good hard leather and ........... work with it a while.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2016)

I am actually still trying to find a product that is like the original hard rubber material they used. I think Bakelite would have been easier.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> . Just remember that making a mold of the "left" side will just give you another "left" side not a "right" side.


Yeah... that thought occurred to me after I last posted. I'm thinking I can get the shape from a mold, including texture and logo, and rework it to make a mirror version. It will need some reworking, as the mounting screw is located in a different place, plus the safety cuts into the grip area.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 29, 2016)

> Just remember that making a mold of the "left" side will just give you another "left" side not a "right" side.





> I suppose the Left/right may come into play somehow ....



That what I meant by what I said  ... ^^

That was also the reason I said 3-D Scan/printing ...  you can flip, reverse ... inverse all in a computer ... even copy the logo ... 

But I knew it was a wild suggestion .... even for a rare bird ... like your pistol ....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2016)

BriarPatch99 said:


> That what I meant by what I said  ... ^^
> 
> That was also the reason I said 3-D Scan/printing ...  you can flip, reverse ... inverse all in a computer ... even copy the logo ...
> 
> But I knew it was a wild suggestion .... even for a rare bird ... like your pistol ....



It really wasn't that wild. 3D scanners and printers are becoming more common, but still not so common that I could easily find one... to use. I'm certainly not in the market to buy!


----------

